# Super Tough Looking Seiko 5!



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Not seen this before!

Seiko SKZ253K1

Looks super tough and chunky...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AFAIK the black shroud isn`t metal


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

There's a few different versions such as the orange dialed SKZ249K.

I like the hands and crown especially. The shroud is plastic


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

It looks OK but only OK and theyre asking Â£190 on eb*y!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That is one solid looking Seiko, like the hands and the black matt dial with white on black date









However shame about the plastic shroud


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

like the look of that,,,,,,and you say it comes in orange?

Just looking at my watches....and i seem to have an abundance of seiko's







6 of them







, think i might have to look at something different this year


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

The orange one, pic nicked off the 'net


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

strange_too said:


> The orange one, pic nicked off the 'net


now that i like


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'd like the black dial/silver bezel'd version (if there is one) please! There are bits of great design in this watch that I seriously like - the hands, the crown, the bezel grips, the lug design & the shroud - whether it's plastic or not! However some of it doesn't work so well for me I especially don't like the way the shroud screws (allen headed no less) stick out & the all black version looks like a small willied







mans watch to me - all mad macho posturing. Overall though I think it's a winner - it's too expensive I agree (at the moment) but it's still a lot cheaper than the 300m Tuna Can.

Does anyone know exactly how big it is as that would be the deal killer for me ............ I suspect that it's HUUUUUGE


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

pauluspaolo said:


> I'd like the black dial/silver bezel'd version (if there is one) please! There are bits of great design in this watch that I seriously like - the hands, the crown, the bezel grips, the lug design & the shroud - whether it's plastic or not! However some of it doesn't work so well for me I especially don't like the way the shroud screws (allen headed no less) stick out & the all black version looks like a small willied
> 
> 
> 
> ...


47.5 excluding crown


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

strange_too said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like the black dial/silver bezel'd version (if there is one) please! There are bits of great design in this watch that I seriously like - the hands, the crown, the bezel grips, the lug design & the shroud - whether it's plastic or not! However some of it doesn't work so well for me I especially don't like the way the shroud screws (allen headed no less) stick out & the all black version looks like a small willied
> ...


HUUUUGE
















Just had a thought H.........if we take off the shroud you could machine one or even a whole load out of ally for us forummers


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

nursegladys said:


> HUUUUGE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes totally possible, I could even get them PVD'd if you wish.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

I've been looking at this one for some time. They already do PVD'd ones I think.

See Item number: 360009827620 on that auction site...


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

The bracelet is PVD, but I think the shroud is still plastic. Good price though.


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 10, 2007)

Reminds me of the new Concord. Very sharp. I have much respect for Seiko after doing complete disassemble on a 7002.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Yuk! Truly awful, it's bad enough the shroud being plastic but a two piece plastic shroud does not suggest it'll be moocho robust. I don't like the sunken inner dial with day/date cut out and I don't like the white wheels either. The monster connotations I don't care for and the only saving grace are the lugs which resemble the Samurai, I think it's way over styled, trying to be macho and only ending up looking cheap. Tuppence, tops.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Yuk! Truly awful, it's bad enough the shroud being plastic but a two piece plastic shroud does not suggest it'll be moocho robust. I don't like the sunken inner dial with day/date cut out and I don't like the white wheels either. The monster connotations I don't care for and the only saving grace are the lugs which resemble the Samurai, I think it's way over styled, trying to be macho and only ending up looking cheap. Tuppence, tops.


so you like it then


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Yuk! Truly awful, it's bad enough the shroud being plastic but a two piece plastic shroud does not suggest it'll be moocho robust. I don't like the sunken inner dial with day/date cut out and I don't like the white wheels either. The monster connotations I don't care for and the only saving grace are the lugs which resemble the Samurai, I think it's way over styled, trying to be macho and only ending up looking cheap. Tuppence, tops.
> ...


He'll end up with three


----------

